
Show HN: Keyboards for Africa - nellycheboi12
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/keyboards-africa-nelly-cheboi
======
nellycheboi12
Hi HN. I am Nelly Cheboi the co-founder of techlitafrica.org, We believe
people everywhere deserve access to the modern tools that can propel them to
become the problem solvers of today and the leaders of tomorrow. We repurpose
surplus technology for communities to educate, do business and lead.

